# Cat fosterer needed Peterborough and surrounding areas



## Frangi33 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello were having to move in with family until our home is ready. We have a 3 yr old spayed boy whos a ragdoll moggy cross. 

Unfortunately our family member we will be living with is severly allergic to cats so he cant come with us and we need a fosterer for upto 6 months, could be as little as 3 months. 

He's a lovely cat weve never had a problem with him, he likes to roam outdoors during the day or sometimes will spend the whole day curled up sleeping. We will cover food costs and any vey bills during his time with his fosterer plus 30 quid a month as a thank you.

Were based near Peterborough and can travel to take him to the right temp home. 

The cat is fine with other cats but we have no experience of what he is like with dogs, although as a kitten he was born in a house with a lab. 

If you can help in anyway we would be super grateful we need the home from august 13th or sooner x


----------



## Sarahr34xx (Jul 29, 2016)

Let me tell you now you won't get any help here. I did a post a couple of weeks back desperately seeking help for very serious and upsetting reasons I got the most vile nasty responses back from a bunch of people who are clearly just here to attack. I am really disappointed so I wouldn't hold out much hope of getting any help.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Sarahr34xx

Congratulations on expecting your baby .

I've not read your thread properly but I think I got the gist of it. About newborns and cats . My nephew and his partner had a baby boy in March and they have a cat and there were no problems at all . Baby is healthy. I have some photos of cat and baby , I can post them if you would like to see them .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sarahr34xx said:


> Let me tell you now you won't get any help here. I did a post a couple of weeks back desperately seeking help for very serious and upsetting reasons I got the most vile nasty responses back from a bunch of people who are clearly just here to attack. I am really disappointed so I wouldn't hold out much hope of getting any help.


You again? You will get yourself banned if you don't calm down.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually there are people on here who help.
I have helped many cats where owners need a temporary home.
I still have a cat with me, who owners said 6 months, turned into a year, but that was fine with me.

I wont help people with attitudes anymore though, been there and helped 4 cats for 3 months, then suddenly the owner turned nasty.
If i give my own time free to help and put myself out, i expect people to be nice to me.
Sometimes it is not worth the hassle.

I have only just read this thread and in the beginning thought ok i could help for 6 months max, but when i continued to read abusive posts, i then thought, no, probably best to leave this one, as there are many others who need help aswell.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sarahr34xx said:


> Let me tell you now you won't get any help here. I did a post a couple of weeks back desperately seeking help for very serious and upsetting reasons I got the most vile nasty responses back from a bunch of people who are clearly just here to attack. I am really disappointed so I wouldn't hold out much hope of getting any help.


You didn't, you posted about rehoming your cats for a year because of a baby, people disagreed with you & advised why it wouldn't be necessary to which you then had a hissy fit, used the bullying card & now it seems you are still not over your tantrum!

OP - you could try contacting local cat charities (Cat's protection League or the Blue Cross). I think that Wood Green Animal Shelter (Huntingdon) used to offer this as well but not sure if they still do.

I would also check on Facebook as I am sure there are groups on there that try to help people with temporary foster homes


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I live in Peterborough but sadly I already have a cat and I am unsure he'd be happy with another cat in the house, plus I have 2 dogs.

Good luck with your search - I too would look at some facebook groups as someone may be able to help.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well said @Calvine, @Cleo38 and @catcoonz ! 

@Sarahr34xx gave minimal information in her post as to why she needed her cat fostering for a year after the baby's arrival. If there was a misunderstanding by forum members reading her post (through lack of relevant information) then all she needed do is apologise for not being clearer, and then give more detail. That would be have been the adult way of dealing with the misunderstanding instead of over reacting and throwing a huge childish tantrum.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Frangi33 - your cat sounds lovely!  I am sorry you haven't had any offers of help yet. If you have not yet found a foster carer it might be worth contacting your local Rescues to see if any of them can help with long term cat fostering.

Another idea is to join Streetlife, which will have a branch in your local area. I have met some really kind, friendly and helpful people locally that way. You can specify you would like someone who is experienced in cat care. An advantage would be if you found someone local that you could continue to see your cat several times a week during his time away from you.

www.streetlife.com

Good luck, I do hope you manage to sort out something.


----------

